# Frontier Range External locker stopping spray and muck ingre



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Probably as many others I stow ramps, wedges and grip mats in the after-most locker on my Mohawk. This locker suffers from road dirt/mud and spray thrown up from the rear wheel, consequently the contents become wet/ dirty, last month traveling across a sandy wet causeway and the resultant mess in the locker had me considering a mod to cure this.

The modification turned out to be very straightforward and found to be very effective last week when traveling on minor rural wet and muddy roads. So much so I’ve put together this instructional post of my solution which may be of use to others.

Because of the number of photos I need to spread it over 3 posts.

The idea was to provide a baffle contoured to fit into the stiffening channel on the aft end of the cantilever locker door. Needed to be carefully measured, I used external treated wood to extend the locker rear panel so that a contoured panel of faced (oddments from our bathroom shower panel) I shaped this panel to suit the contour of the door. This was then screwed onto the wooden spacers ensuring there was at least 6 mm clearance between contoured edge and cantilever door stiffening channel. A word of caution here the plastic material used to construct the locker is easily deformed so its essential a spreader washer (flat or cup type) is used under the screw head or it will when tightening force its way right through the plastic panel. 

001
Shows the final assembly screwed in place and given a touch of paint.

002
As in 1 but a different view.

003
Multi purpose self adhesive sealing and insulation tape fitted to exposed edge of contoured panel (although tape self adhesive staples also used)


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

004
Same tape applied to lower edge of locker, this abuts the full length flat aluminium operating/stiffener bar so a run of tape was also applied to this to match up with lower locker edge. Pipe insulation used to seal forward vertical edge, the gap here is tapered so had to pad out upper half small pine of wood pinned to edge before insulation fitted.

005
Shows the contoured edge locating into the cantilever door stiffening channel. (Excuse photo quality difficult to show contrast and keep everything in focus)

006
On our return from a week on the dirty rural roads, dirt build up on back edge of door stiffening channel, splashback from hitting my baffle panel.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

007
Very difficult camera angle looking from back wheel, the baffle panel can be seen running at a slight angle down RH side of photo, good coating of road dirt.

008
A nice clean locker, the groove in bottom side of locker back panel I filled with brown silicone to seal it.

I'm well pleased with the result, now considering something similar for the front locker housing the leisure batteries but only a baffle. Also looking to fabricate something to stop the step getting so filthy by spray from rear wheel.


----------

